# Checking in From California!



## Hays (May 9, 2010)

Hey there folks! Hays here from the Sacramento, CA region. I've longed to sail since I was a wee tot, and today I finally got my hands on a 1965 Cal 25! It definitely needs some cosmetic work, but the rigging seems pretty solid and it's set up to race... Looking forward to the project, and getting my very own boat out onto the SF Bay (it's berthed in Berkeley Marina right now - anybody interested in a premium Berkeley slip?). Anywho, I'm a generally good fella that's looking to become a part of this community, and I look forward to getting to know some of ya!


----------



## SeaFever2000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hays,

Welcome to the world of sailing! I can remember when I got my first sailboat not so long ago... I have a Pearson 10M that is berthed in the Oakland Estuary.

The Bay is a great place to sail, you won't miss the open ocean. Coming out of the Berkeley marina, you are right into the Bay soon as you cross the breaker wall. Hope you have a good upwind slip. How big a slip do you have and how much are you paying? A bit of a long drive from Sac to Berkeley, eh? Off peak hrs you are still ok.

This is a great forum and lots of good, knowledgeable and helpful people aboard.

Welcome again.

Cheers.


----------



## Hays (May 9, 2010)

Thanks! It's about a 1.5 hour drive...I live in a suburb of Sac actually (Roseville), but it's really not too bad - I used to come down the Bay every day for work, so I'm used to the drive. My slip is $252 a month, but I don't know the size, and the previous owner keeps insisting that I need to keep this particular slip at pretty much any cost. I'm not officially on the slip yet - I'm still on his contract through the end of May, and somewhere between now and then I need to decide if I want to transfer it to my name. $250 is a lot to swallow though...don't know what I'll do yet.


----------



## aqwert5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hays,

I've just started sailing out of Tradewinds in the Marina Bay Harbor (Richmond) and I can tell you that you are much closer to the bay in Berkley then I am in Richmond. Prices for a 30ft berth here run ~$225 or so.

I come from San Jose (45-60min drive) and after the long drive being able to get to the bay fast is a real plus. For this reason I'd say that if you can afford it Alameda, Berkeley, Richmond and Sausalito would be my top choices.

Just my 2c.
Dave


----------



## Hays (May 9, 2010)

Thought I'd post some pix of my new boat!

Before Cleaning...









After 12 hours of scrubbing and pressure-washing!


----------



## Irony17 (May 18, 2010)

Hays hows it go??? I have a boat in Iselton by Rio Vista about an hour drive from sac where I live. My Morgan 24 is at Owl Harbor I pay 135 for my slip plus eletric and water. The marina is beautiful, and it's only an hour sailing time away from the bay.


----------



## Hays (May 9, 2010)

I'll take a look! Thanks!


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice cleanup job! I can even see the fenders reflected in the hull...looks like a pretty boat. Congratulations.


----------



## SeaFever2000 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! Great cleanup job. Can't believe it is the same boat. Seems most of it was cosmetic and by your scrubbing and buffing/waxing you have got a great look.


----------

